# mealworms for sale



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

hello its £4 for 2 tubs in each tub is approx 300 mealworms this price includes p&p 
Many thanks
louie
pm or e mail me @ [email protected]


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

hi there 
do you have a paypal account if i was to buy any off you?.


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

no but i exepet check cash or postal order i have lowerd the price to £3.50 for 2 tubs


----------

